# Dynamic Stretches that ALL of you should being daily



## shenky (Dec 29, 2014)

This is my PT showing me some things that have reduced pain and inflammation and some restless leg syndrome. I HIGHLY recommend using these exercises post work out, especially after deadlifting and/or squatting. You should feel a big difference in ROM in a mere 2 weeks. I do every exercise 2 minutes a piece. I hate doing them, but I love the results.

Again, in addition to my normal stretching routine, adding these exercises has increased ROM, reduced pain and made me feel overall more limber. In addition to this, you should also be doing static stretches, obviously.  I hope this helps you guys as much as it has helped me


----------



## AliCat (Dec 30, 2014)

I've seen these before....in my Brazilian Butt Lift dvds, lol!  They do work and they will also make you bootie-licious!


----------



## shenky (Dec 30, 2014)

AliCat said:


> I've seen these before....in my Brazilian Butt Lift dvds, lol!  They do work and they will also make you bootie-licious!



Ya it's weird to me getting sore legs from what are supposed to be stretches and cool downs, but my kickboxing friends swear that doing moderate kicking gets them more sore than squatting


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2014)

We do stuff like that before we lift. We spend about 20 to 30 minutes getting loose then start warming up under the bar. We will skip accessory work before skipping our mobility work if pressed for time.


----------



## shenky (Dec 30, 2014)

That's the kicker POB - prioritizing. It's very difficult for me to choose stretching over more lifting time but I've already paid the price for doing exactly that!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 30, 2014)

AliCat said:


> They do work and they will also make you bootie-licious!



Pics or it didn't happen


----------

